# Problème écouteur



## jordan04 (24 Avril 2009)

Hello,

Ma soeur a un iPod nano 3G et depuis une semaine sur *tous* les écouteurs un seul sur deux fonctionne mais quand je les débranche un petit peu les deux fonctionne 
J'ai essayer une restore, et de nettoyer la prise Jack avec un coton de tige sans succès

Merci d'avance


----------



## fandipod (25 Avril 2009)

SAlut, 

C'est peut-être un problème de la prise jack de l'ipod à l'intérieur. As-tu essayé avec d'autres écouteurs?


----------



## jordan04 (25 Avril 2009)

Oui et aucun fait fonctionner les deux


----------



## fandipod (25 Avril 2009)

Donc j'en conclue que c'est l'intérieur de la prise jack de ton ipod qui est morte. Je suppose qu'il n'est plus sous garantie?


----------



## jordan04 (25 Avril 2009)

Je confirme :-/ . Autant en acheter un neuf non ?


----------



## fandipod (25 Avril 2009)

Oui.. Je pense regarde sur l'apple Store il y a de bonne promo en ce moment : http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/ipod?mco=MTE2ODM


Bonne soirée


----------



## jordan04 (25 Avril 2009)

OK merci


----------



## fandipod (25 Avril 2009)

Tu l'achètes maintenant?


----------



## jordan04 (25 Avril 2009)

Bah le truc c'est que ce n'est pas pour moi et ma soeur n'est pas pressée ( elle un iPhone mais il a un petit bug mais l'iPod marche ) alors on va attendre.


----------

